# Logitech Z623 Unboxing



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

~I received my *Logitech Z623 2.1 channel speakers* from Flipkart for *Rs.7425*. I received the package within 3 days of my ordering or rather 2 business days as I ordered on a holiday.

~For this price they are the best speakers money can buy and I am very happy with them. They are the best speakers I have auditioned so far and they sound "great".

~I recommend them strongly to anyone looking to buy a good speaker set, especially for music and games. For movies a 5.1 setup makes more sense.

UNBOXING:​
The Package that arrived: *i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/5c4dd675-orig.jpg
—​
After the initial outer box, there was the actual speaker set in its original box packaging:
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/00aa2d45-orig.jpg*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/0d141832-orig.jpg

—​
*Contents* of the Box:
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/bcab4e7f-orig.jpg 
As you can see, the 2 speakers are enclosed in a cardboard box first and below it you will find the massive subwoofer in another cardboard enclosure. Very well packed.

—​
The *speakers* and the *sub*: 
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/d9214b5a-orig.jpg
The built and look of the speakers are very good. Quality seems top notch.

Another pic with* input/output ports* shown:
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/7846527b-orig.jpg

—​Bundled cable: (not worth seeing) 3.5mm cable 



Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/14153d70-orig.jpg 3.5mm cable
Package Contents

Speakers
3.5 mm audio input cable
Speaker connector cables
User documentation




—​
The *ports* on the sub:
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/5d0e4934-orig.jpg
From Top-down: Auxiliary Left input, Aux. Right input, 3.5mm jack, Right speaker (looks like VGA cable), Left speaker, Power cable (attached; out)

—​
After attachment:



Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/6768e347-orig.jpg



—​
*The Right Speaker: *
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/d68ca56f-orig.jpg
The right speaker is pretty different from the left one. 
• It has a thicker cable jutting out of it which resembled a VGA cable
• It has the (i) Power On/Off button, (ii) Volume control knob and (iii) Bass control knob
• It also has a 3.5mm audio jack in port -to connect your audio device directly to the speaker and a similar out port - to connect your headphones/earphones

—​
*The Left Speaker:* 
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/1c281e47-orig.jpg
Looks normal with just an auxiliary like wire attachment to the subwoofer

—​
Final Set up:


Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/3c50b156-orig.jpg



—​
_Online reviews:_
Since I am not great at reviewing "Sound", I don't think I am good for the job. I will leave it to the experts.
But if you have to ask me, all I have to say is that they are- AWESOME! 
They sound great be it music, youtube videos, HD movies, anime, HD home video recordings, everything you throw at it, it just sounds better than anything I have heard before. 
I just absolutely love this set and don't mind having paid so much for a 2.1 set.

*Review links:*
Maximum PC | Logitech Speaker System Z623 Review
Logitech Speaker System Z623 Review & Rating | PCMag.com
Review: Logitech Z623 2.1 Speakers | TechCrunch

google for more...

Official website:
Speaker System Z623

*Technical Specifications:*


Spoiler



THX Multimedia Certification
200 watts (RMS)
Two 3.5 mm inputs
One pair of RCA inputs
Headphone output
Controls integrated in the right satellite—Power, Volume, and Bass controls



Big thanks to all who have helped me make this purchase, especially convince me from going from my initial budget of a humble Rs.2000, to an increase to Rs.5000 and then again tempting me to splurge upto Rs.7500 for this set 
Journey: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/142942-comnputer-speaker-2-1-inr2000.html and then *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/144714-buying-advise-speaker-headphone.html and then finally this set
After audiotining the Altec Lansing V2621 @2000bucks (1.5k street price), I realised that they were not up to the mark and upped my budget. I am so glad I did. This totally pawns every other speaker set I have heard. 

Thanks for their contribution, to: 

*MegaMind* (for that BIG push to Z623  )
*Geek-With-Lens* (another big shove and also for suggesting Swan M10 and the Edifier C3)
*desiibond*
*thetechfreak*


Here are a few better looking proffesional photos ripped off from google images and other online sources:


Spoiler



*tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/z623.jpg?w=586&h=333*www.maximumpc.com/files/u5033/z263_b4.jpg*tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/z623_view-620x395.jpg?w=620&h=395*common8.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/23/0,1425,i=233038&sz=1,00.jpg*tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/aux.jpg?w=620&h=352


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase bro. Game on.


----------



## coolgame (Aug 25, 2011)

congos on the purchase mate!!!!wooot!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats Sarath  Nice unboxing


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2011)

Congratulations, and excellent images. Enjoy.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice unboxing Sarath. Enjoy.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2011)

keep your sub on the ground. the current position is not at ideal setup


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats buddy...
I agree with desiibond..

Place the sub under the desk if possible.. Exactly below the monitor sound better(might be boomy @ high bass levels..)


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats
and keep the sub on floor as suggested by bond.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

The first thing I did after setting them up was to search online on the speaker and sub placement suggestions. I didn't come across much apart from many instances of people suggesting placing the sub on the floor.

I want to know, how much of a difference will it bring out by shifting the sub from my table onto the floor. 
Also I am worried about the dust and maintainance of the sub if it is placed on the floor.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> The first thing I did after setting them up was to search online on the speaker and sub placement suggestions. I didn't come across much apart from many instances of people suggesting placing the sub on the floor.
> 
> ...



With the current placement, the sub's bass muddles the left satellite's output. And it produces less bass as it is not on a proper surface. Keep it on the floor and do not worry about dust. (just clean it regularly)


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

Does the sub need open space around it. I mean a lot of open space. My Tables design mean that it will have obstructions on all sides if placed on the floor.

I am still contemplating what to do.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 27, 2011)

^^Jus leave a feet in front of the vent thats it...


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I will check if I can do that. My PC table is actually also my study table; which in fact is a huge office table. So the sub wont budge much further as the wires are already tense.

Even I felt it was not appropriate. Thanks guys for the suggestion.

Will look into ways to get the sub off my table and near my feet. Oh and BTW I have a message: "My subwoofer hates you guys "


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

/me likes this. Good purchase.


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 12, 2011)

congrts for its a great speaker set!


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats for the purchase...
This kind of 'unboxing' gives very good idea for a buyer . . .


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 13, 2011)

badhaai ho!


----------



## noob (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks..your review helped me, have ordered this one from flipkart. 


How long are the cable wires ?


----------



## bruce_batman (Oct 1, 2011)

that is a beauty u got der man!! congratz


----------



## noob (Oct 1, 2011)

bruce_batman said:


> that is a beauty u got der man!! congratz



all sub 2-3K speakers are not worth buying..gone are the good old days when Speakers like Creative SBS 370 used to provide excellent sound quality..i got it back in 2002 for 1450/- and used it till today....sound quality was mind blowing...recently it went kaput.....

I cant buy 5.1 system because of my room acoustics and filled up bedroom...will prefer to listen a top notch 2.1 sound quality than listening to avg 5.1 sound.

I have few questions...it says THX certified..what are the advantages of buying a THX certified system ?

Do i need a game with THX sound certification to enjoy the sound to the best ..what about movies and esp songs ? A friend of mine says that to truly enjoy THX sound , you need THX certified sound card and THX source ( thx games,movies with thx sound) .etc..he says normal mp3 playback wont be benefited from THX certification..


----------



## Sarath (Oct 1, 2011)

^ I didn't dig in too much into the THX stuff. Even if I did I don't remember much. 
I vaguely remember it means that the sound is reproduced true to the source accurately (how it was recorded). It might need a thx soundcard etc but it sounds pretty good without it too and on mp3 players also.


----------



## noob (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks..are you still using the same ? was it  packed properly by flipkart? it should be heavy  and we all know how the Courier guys handle stuffs these days.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice Sarath, enjoy!!!


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats!Good indeed!!


----------



## Sarath (Oct 2, 2011)

noob said:


> Thanks..are you still using the same ? was it  packed properly by flipkart? it should be heavy  and we all know how the Courier guys handle stuffs these days.



It was packed well. You can see it in the pics above. That is how I received it and did a step by step unboxing. 

Flipkart runs their own courier service + They have a 30day replacement guarentee (free) : So both together mean that you can be assured of a good product [Also I used the 3month "interest free" EMI to buy this, too sweet a deal]

@rajnusker @Skud @red dragon : Thanks guys 

@noob: If you are looking for an awesome 2.1 setup you can't go wrong with this set. Its so good that I have stopped using my Sennheiser CX 180 & Brainwavz M1 IEMs and the SS Siberia headset. They sound so lame in front of this. I never knew the tracks I listened to could sound so much better by just having better speakers. For around 7.5k I don't see any competitors around this.


----------



## noob (Oct 2, 2011)

wow..thanks man.....
I have creative x-fi USB sound card and also the intel mobo in siggy has on-board sound..which one should i use ?

My old creative SBS 370 sounded gr8 when paired with creative USB x-fi card....



desiibond said:


> keep your sub on the ground. the current position is not at ideal setup



subwoofer is omnidirectional , so it wont matter...


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 2, 2011)

noob said:


> I have creative x-fi USB sound card and also the intel mobo in siggy has on-board sound..which one should i use ?



Ofcourse the Sound card...



noob said:


> subwoofer is omnidirectional , so it wont matter...



Nope, Sub sounds the best wen placed on floor..


----------



## noob (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks..will post my verdict on quality....its expected to reach by Wednesday.


----------



## wraj (Oct 3, 2011)

Guess it can be a worthy successor of Altec MX5021 (now discontinued) when it comes to sound quality at this price. I've been missing MX5021 days when it topped nearly all the reviews. Z623 can be a gap filler at least. Good purchase bro !!! Even I've been eyeing this model over Flipkart.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 7, 2011)

oye sarath, congrats a whole lot yaar !! enjoying the sonic boom, hmm ?! 

pls check your inbox....


----------



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks bro.

Replied. Looks like your house is getting another "boom" soon


----------



## d3p (Oct 14, 2011)

@Sarath: Quite late to join the party, but not so much indeed.

Congrats for the purchase & enjoy the Games & Movies [no luck for songs].

BTW, i hope your next upgrade will be a decent Sound Card & if it is, then grab a Xonar DX.

See my siggy, u may find the elder brother of Z623 also.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 7, 2015)

Spoiler






Sarath said:


> ~I received my *Logitech Z623 2.1 channel speakers* from Flipkart for *Rs.7425*. I received the package within 3 days of my ordering or rather 2 business days as I ordered on a holiday.
> 
> ~For this price they are the best speakers money can buy and I am very happy with them. They are the best speakers I have auditioned so far and they sound "great".
> 
> ...





I'm impressed with your review and thinking of buying this. But I will be connecting speakers to 50 inch TV in a big living room. (Pic attached ). My doubt is can it fill the room ?  U can see my listening distance is around 15 feet.
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/07/6671da532a7628c1431510ff2c259876.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 7, 2015)

better go for a pair of bookshelves or floorstanders, even if used. if can spend more, then make a wiser investment in an AVR-speakers combo.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2015)

[MENTION=317461]Vamsi.mrs6[/MENTION] this is a 4 year old thread. 

Please create a new thread rather continuing on this.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2015)

Why keeping Subwoofer in table?


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 10, 2015)

I couldn't wait anymore ordered the product in ebay yesterday for 7450/-. Hope I get the product without any problems. 
Tracking courier status for every hour. 
 
Can any one tell me how much time it takes from kolkata to vijayawada in bluedart courier? 

OP sold me the  speakers with his single line "I stopped listening to cx180 and ....... "


----------

